# Gonzo’s having an auction



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The Ted Nugent Guns, Guitars, & Cars Collection Auction - The Ted Nugent Guns, Guitars, & Cars Collection Au - Page 1 of 8 - Burley Auction Group - iCollector.com Online Auctions


Burley Auction Group - The Ted Nugent Guns, Guitars, & Cars Collection Auction - The Ted Nugent Guns, Guitars, & Cars Collection Au - Waco (Woodway), Texas




www.icollector.com


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

disappointed. not enough guns

just kidding.

thanks for posting


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

58 and 59 Les Paul hiding amongst all those bows, rifles and revolvers. 
And a Marshall Lead 12!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Does Ted live in Texas now? I sort of lost touch with old Nuge once he started getting more political than musical.

Seems like he was a Michigander.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Some nice hand guns; the bow and arrow stuff he can keep.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Does Ted live in Texas now? I sort of lost touch with old Nuge once he started getting more political than musical.
> 
> Seems like he was a Michigander.


I don't know where he lives now, but yes, he is a born-and-raised Michigan boy. The Amboy Dukes were a Detroit band. When I met Ted, the Dukes were part of a "festival" at the Montreal Forum that featured a bunch of Michigan bands" The Dukes, Grand Funk Railroad, The Frost, and Frijid Pink, to complement a couple of Quebec acts (Charlebois, La Nouvelle Frontiere, Allan Nicholls, Mashmakhan).

I'll say this. I don't know much at all about guns, but clearly Nugent was a collector, and probably more of a collector of guns than of guitars. Not by sheer volume, mind you, but by the diversity and idiosyncratic features he seems to be drawn to. I'm not seeing anything particularly diverse in his guitars, but I do see the sort of variety in his weapon collection that is comparable to the sort of dyed-in-the-wool guitar collector who would be drawn to acquiring a '60s Hagstrom or Hofner solid-body because it had THIS many slide switches instead of THAT many. Ted likes his Byrdland and his PRS guitars and maybe some Les Pauls, and doesn't stray much farther afield in the guitar world than that. That's not a criticism of any kind. It's merely an illustration of how his true "collector" instincts lean towards guns and bows.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I don't know where he lives now, but yes, he is a born-and-raised Michigan boy. The Amboy Dukes were a Detroit band. When I met Ted, the Dukes were part of a "festival" at the Montreal Forum that featured a bunch of Michigan bands" The Dukes, Grand Funk Railroad, The Frost, and Frijid Pink, to complement a couple of Quebec acts (Charlebois, La Nouvelle Frontiere, Allan Nicholls, Mashmakhan).
> 
> I'll say this. I don't know much at all about guns, but clearly Nugent was a collector, and probably more of a collector of guns than of guitars. Not by sheer volume, mind you, but by the diversity and idiosyncratic features he seems to be drawn to. I'm not seeing anything particularly diverse in his guitars, but I do see the sort of variety in his weapon collection that is comparable to the sort of dyed-in-the-wool guitar collector who would be drawn to acquiring a '60s Hagstrom or Hofner solid-body because it had THIS many slide switches instead of THAT many. Ted likes his Byrdland and his PRS guitars and maybe some Les Pauls, and doesn't stray much farther afield in the guitar world than that. That's not a criticism of any kind. It's merely an illustration of how his true "collector" instincts lean towards guns and bows.



Mashmakhan!!

Now there's a name I remember from my childhood.

Wasn't the late Gerry Mercer (ex April Wine) a member of that group?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

That right there is a whole lotta guns' n ammo! I only got the page 3 and bailed. I saw some leather pants and got worried I might see the used loin cloth too! 

Hard to believe (at the time of writing this) the 58 & 59 Les Paul's had no bids.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Does Ted live in Texas now? I sort of lost touch with old Nuge once he started getting more political than musical.
> 
> Seems like he was a Michigander.


I can see him owning a couple places, Texas seems like a good fit for someone like him to get away from michigan winters for awhile.

I didnt know he had a burst. his name doesnt come up in the discussions of them.
the auction gives the impression that he had a greater passion for weapons than gear. Gun laws are another subject entirely but im pretty sure thats not all the weapons he owns....its hard for me to understand why anyone would need them all.
Interesting to see all those "decoration" guitars stamped "Scrap" and 5150 amps that appear gutted, so just for show.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

SWLABR said:


> That right there is a whole lotta guns' n ammo! I only got the page 3 and bailed. I saw some leather pants and got worried I might see the used loin cloth too!
> 
> Hard to believe (at the time of writing this) the 58 & 59 Les Paul's had no bids.


There were reserve bids of $100 000 and $125 000 respectively. So, bidding starts from there...


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Why are the amps non working. Couple non working super leads and a non working 5150. Ted Nugent doesn’t know a good tech?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

sulphur said:


> There were reserve bids of $100 000 and $125 000 respectively. So, bidding starts from there...


Thanks. I thought I saw "no bids yet". Guessing, no one had bid the reserve..._ yet_.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I wonder how much of this stuff is covered in or smells like deer urine.?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

SWLABR said:


> Thanks. I thought I saw "no bids yet". Guessing, no one had bid the reserve..._ yet_.


Ya, I only noticed that after clicking on a few items and noticing the reserve.
Then when I saw those two LPs, I had to check.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

sulphur said:


> Ya, I only noticed that after clicking on a few items and noticing the reserve.
> Then when I saw those two LPs, I had to check.


Ah... I didn't click onto anything. Just browsed from the page it was grouped in. 

It will be interesting what they (in particular) go for. I have no idea how often real 59's don't come up, but I'd imagine it's more & more rare.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> I didnt know he had a burst. his name doesnt come up in the discussions of them.


Hey, you know what they say:

"Of the 1600 'bursts originally produced by Gibson in those three years, only 2800 remain."


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> Why are the amps non working. Couple non working super leads and a non working 5150. Ted Nugent doesn’t know a good tech?


If a collector is interested, may not care if it's working. Could be all original parts...some collectors are very particular about original. It will be interesting to see what they go for.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

tdotrob said:


> Why are the amps non working. Couple non working super leads and a non working 5150. Ted Nugent doesn’t know a good tech?


some appear to be just for show, no tubes in them.
the rest, I suppose he just doesnt want to be on the hook if they have issues and probably arent tested.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

vadsy said:


> disappointed. not enough guns
> 
> just kidding.
> 
> thanks for posting


careful, you might get this thread locked


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

tdotrob said:


> Why are the amps non working. Couple non working super leads and a non working 5150. Ted Nugent doesn’t know a good tech?


Some of the guns are called "stage props"... could he have had these amps as stage props for live shows? 
Was he ever sponsored by Peavey?


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Ahh I see those comments all make sense.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I sort of lost touch with old Nuge once he started getting more political than musical.


It was more the “fornicating with minors” that turned me off of the Nuge.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> It was more the “fornicating with minors” that turned me off of the Nuge.


Another undesirable habit, but that was never in my face.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

That Charter Arms .44 Special is sweet!!!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Milkman said:


> ...but that was never in my face.


12 year-old Courtney Love can’t say the same thing.


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Mashmakhan!!
> 
> Wasn't the late Gerry Mercer (ex April Wine) a member of that group?


Yes he was! True story: so when I was about 15 (mid 70's) and had just started on guitar with the intent of becoming the Greatest Guitar God In History, my mother and I go to play a round of golf at a little crappy public course near downtown Montreal. In the pro shop they set us up with another "old" guy playing alone. We play a few holes, we start chatting with the guy who up until then had been pretty quiet and totally unassuming. My mother asks him "What do you do?" He says "I'm a musician". My ears perk up. Mum asks "What kind of music?" He says "I'm the drummer in April Wine (Gerry Mercer)" ! Of course I had all their albums at that point and my jaw drops, we kept chatting, asking naive questions about life in a rock n roll band etc, and said goodbye...that's it. I wish I had a life-changing ending or followup for you but sadly no, but a fun story nonetheless. BTW still working on the Guitar God project, taking a bit longer than anticipated 

Oh and he's not gone, he's 81


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

That’s an old PRS


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Sneaky said:


> That’s an old PRS


Like beginner beginnings guitar....very cool.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

alphasports said:


> Yes he was! True story: so when I was about 15 (mid 70's) and had just started on guitar with the intent of becoming the Greatest Guitar God In History, my mother and I go to play a round of golf at a little crappy public course near downtown Montreal. In the pro shop they set us up with another "old" guy playing alone. We play a few holes, we start chatting with the guy who up until then had been pretty quiet and totally unassuming. My mother asks him "What do you do?" He says "I'm a musician". My ears perk up. Mum asks "What kind of music?" He says "I'm the drummer in April Wine (Gerry Mercer)" ! Of course I had all their albums at that point and my jaw drops, we kept chatting, asking naive questions about life in a rock n roll band etc, and said goodbye...that's it. I wish I had a life-changing ending or followup for you but sadly no, but a fun story nonetheless. BTW still working on the Guitar God project, taking a bit longer than anticipated
> 
> Oh and he's not gone, he's 81


Well, my apologies to anyone I may have scared. I thought I remembered he passed away.

I'm glad he's still with us.

Thanks


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Too bad it sucks to import guns, legally, into Canada. I'd love to have that 30-30 Winchester


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> Too bad it sucks to import guns, legally, into Canada. I'd love to have that 30-30 Winchester


You can still import them though, it's just a big hassle? Not the ar15 types, but a Winchester should be importable still?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> You can still import them though, it's just a big hassle? Not the ar15 types, but a Winchester should be importable still?


Not worth the hassle for something I can easily get here. Maybe if it was a Pre-1964, but it doesn't state in the listing.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> Not worth the hassle for something I can easily get here. Maybe if it was a Pre-1964, but it doesn't state in the listing.


Shit. On closer inspection that is a 1948.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The Ted Nugent Whackmaster .44 looks it would get the job done .. lol


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

There's nothing here I would want to own, outside of the '58 and '59 Bursts, and I can't afford them.

Nugent is a character, as we all know. His collection of pistols is overwhelming, to say the least. No thanks.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Wardo said:


> The Ted Nugent Whackmaster .44 looks it would get the job done .. lol


The Whack followed by Master, strongly suggests serious knock down capabilities.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

The 2203 and/or 1959 would be a nice acquisition.


----------

